# Last Two Centers Simulator



## JustinJ (Jun 25, 2010)

This is just something I made for fun yesterday and today 
It's a last two centers simulator for cubes from 4x4 to 12x12. The controls are the same as standard heise/jfly, and the left and right arrows change the size of the cube.

It's written in Flash, so it won't be limited to just windows users like the Meep Game was 

Link: http://juice10.110mb.com/L2C.html
Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/MyEWB.png


----------



## Meep (Jun 25, 2010)

Meep Game+ :3


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

4x4:

8.517, 14.584, 13.067, 4.1, 0.216 = 8.561 avg

EDIT: 0.673 average of 12, 0.333 average of 5


----------



## Meep (Jun 26, 2010)

lol I got 0.178 a5 on the 4x4 one


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 26, 2010)

4x4x4 L2C:

0.149 avg of 5 and 0.283 avg of 12

I had two scrambles where the centres were already solved 

EDIT: 0.114 ao5 and 0.202 ao12...

(Yes, easy scrambles of course )


----------



## Truncator (Jul 1, 2010)

1.97 avg5 on 5x5, 2.32 avg12. Very fun, I'll try more later


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you for this.

I tried it yesterday, and discovered to my horror that I couldn't do larger than a 5x5x5. I had never bothered to learn the "right way" to fix centers on anything above a 5x5x5; I would just get down to the last piece or two and then use Sune-like commutators to fix the last ones.

But that doesn't work on your simulator, so I had to actually learn how to do them. And now I've learned that it's easy. I bet it cuts 10 seconds or more off my average 7x7x7 time, just for that. And in the process I learned new tricks that will help me with all centers. Thank you for making me learn it!


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2010)

It's giving me the "Server not Found" message on Firefox.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 5, 2010)

It's working just fine for me on Firefox.


----------

